# Seven11's journey to 99 cent gas



## seven11 (Jul 6, 2005)

hi
this is my first journal, this is so i can keep a log of my progress, cycles dieting traning etc, plus this will keep me motivated, i hope

ok lets start of with my stats

213lbs  6'0
bf% 13-16
arms: 16 1/4

thats all i know right now, but will take more mesure ments and stats.
right now im using the P/RR/S routine, and i just wanna add that it works like a dream very very good routine. I have added an inch on my arms in about 3 months. 
Right now im 2 weeks in my 3 week superdrol cycle, it is going very well. I gained about 8 pounds, im really satisfied whit that product. My diet is pretty clean (sometimes) , but im trying to keep it above 3000cals a day till the last week of my pct, then ill slowly trasition into cutting. I have made a plan for my cutting cycle already. I was thinking about using superdrol, trimax, ec, melting point and sesathin it depends on how my funds look in a month, but i already have the sd, trimax and ec. I've done a trimax and ec cycle, and that shit is pretty strong, i lost 8 lbs in 2 weeks, leaned out pretty fast with that stuff . so now i wanna run it with sd to minimize muscle loss and my cutting cycle will be 5-6 weeks long.

thats bout it


----------



## seven11 (Jul 6, 2005)

had a lag work out, and i was kinda tired after that so i took a nap and woke up just now


----------



## seven11 (Jul 6, 2005)

i was thinking about posting some pics in here, but ill do that after my cycle and when i have enough money to buy batteries hehe


----------



## seven11 (Jul 6, 2005)

for some reason it was really hard for me to keep eating 3000+ cals i cant wait for cutting mode, its also less expensive


----------



## seven11 (Jul 7, 2005)

today is a rest day, but im working 14 hours grrr so i gotta find a way to pack enough food


----------



## GFR (Jul 7, 2005)

This could be the best journal on the site, keep it light and funny and don't post any workout crap and I will read it every day.


----------



## seven11 (Jul 8, 2005)

alright brother, its now 7:20 am and i just came from work. i worked 12 hours, well lets say 5 hours and slept 7   .


----------



## seven11 (Jul 8, 2005)

oh yea by the way i was thinking about going into nursing. thats so i have something to lean against if i dont pass any of the firefighter exams


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

I had a few Fire men/paramedics  in my Anatomy and Physiology classes....In L.A. I think all fire men have to take those 2 classes.....and the are 2 of the 3 hardest RN students need to take.


----------



## seven11 (Jul 8, 2005)

i donno but LA, bout here they only need EMT-B
argh its 3:30pm and i just woke up, and now i have to get ready to go to work again at 5pm till 7am damn it i dont even have time to work out


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm so lazy today, all I have eaten is ready made protein shakes


----------



## seven11 (Jul 8, 2005)

im to lazy to make some break fast


----------



## seven11 (Jul 8, 2005)

i have a problem, there is this hot chick i met but cant hang out with her because of my fucked up work scedule. what should i do, is this something i should quit about hehe


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> i have a problem, there is this hot chick i met but cant hang out with her because of my fucked up work scedule. what should i do, is this something i should quit about hehe


"Women are just another exercise", I would never change anything in my life for a piece of ass.


----------



## seven11 (Jul 8, 2005)

i was just kidding bro


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> i was just kidding bro


I know, I just wanted to make a sexist post.


----------



## seven11 (Jul 8, 2005)

heheheh and it was a good one


----------



## seven11 (Jul 8, 2005)

alright cool bro i have to go to work, at least i aint broke no more. finally i can buy me a supersized meal at BK hehe


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> alright cool bro i have to go to work, at least i aint broke no more. finally i can buy me a supersized meal at BK hehe


The breakfast of champions....  
I think I might go workout today.


----------



## seven11 (Jul 9, 2005)

fuck its 7:20am just came back from work, well im gonna go hit the gym now cuz if i dont ill miss another work out again. but oh well "welcome to real life" i guess


----------



## seven11 (Jul 9, 2005)

had a back work out this morning it went pretty well considering that i was dead tired. now im eating blue berries mmm by the way i love em, first time ever eating them fresh. so um nuttin special to report only that im 216lbs now, and maybe after work i might go to a friends party, finally ill get off at 1am unstead of working the hole night


----------



## seven11 (Jul 10, 2005)

mmmmmmm im hungi, i wanna eat 2 chickens


----------



## seven11 (Jul 11, 2005)

damn it i was so bussy with work the last couple of days. but tomorrow ill finnal get the day of. so yea i was working my chest out and wanted to do shoulders, but i had a weird stinging pain in my right shoulder so i let it rest till tomorrow. thats all my superdrol cycle is almost over, and my strengh is up after 3 weeks ill go in to cuttin mode


----------



## GFR (Jul 11, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> damn it i was so bussy with work the last couple of days. but tomorrow ill finnal get the day of. so yea i was working my chest out and wanted to do shoulders, but i had a weird stinging pain in my right shoulder so i let it rest till tomorrow. thats all my superdrol cycle is almost over, and my strengh is up after 3 weeks ill go in to cuttin mode


I did chest today and the tie in between the deltoid and peck is hurting like hell. It has come and gone over the years, is your pain new or an old injury.


----------



## seven11 (Jul 12, 2005)

its new


----------



## seven11 (Jul 12, 2005)

man today at work some hot chick came up to me and asked me if she can take a picture of me hehe ( im a security guard at greyhound) i later asked her what it was for she said because i was hot and she wanted to show the pic to her friends


----------



## seven11 (Jul 15, 2005)

today was a leg shoulder day. and wow my strenght is through the roof, even tho im 1st day into my pct but damn i did shoulder presses with 65lbs dumbells for 5 reps 2 sets
and squated 295lbs 4 times for two sets, for some that might not be much but wow the a new record for me im so proud now i feel so strong now all i need is bunch of food and sleep and its gonna be a perfect day


----------



## GFR (Jul 15, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> today was a leg shoulder day. and wow my strenght is through the roof, even tho im 1st day into my pct but damn i did shoulder presses with 65lbs dumbells for 5 reps 2 sets
> and squated 295lbs 4 times for two sets, for some that might not be much but wow the a new record for me im so proud now i feel so strong now all i need is bunch of food and sleep and its gonna be a perfect day


What kind of cycle did you do???


----------



## seven11 (Jul 15, 2005)

superdrol for 3 weeks


----------



## GFR (Jul 15, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> superdrol for 3 weeks


What gains did you make from it?


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jul 15, 2005)

interesting journal!   and i like how you quote eachother even when it's just a running conversation between the two of you


----------



## seven11 (Jul 15, 2005)

i gained bout 9 pounds of something hehe but wasnt water tho cuz its a mild duretic. and u visitor yea this is a good journal cuz im writing it and forman is the guest speaker who just pops up when he feels like it and ur also welcome here


----------



## seven11 (Jul 15, 2005)

man im so depressed now even tho i should be angry i feel sad. the story starts like this. my dad had some woren out tires and he asked me to come with him to the tire place so i could translate what he is saying so they would replace the tires because he has a warrenty. so we got there i asked the guy to come check am out, he looks at the tires and sees that they are woren out because of seveir aligment problems. so my dad gets pissed and because he doesnt speak english at all he tells me all the shit to say to that guy, and i refuse because i used some reason so my dad flipped out and went on screaming at me blaming me now that he didnt have his tires replacet.  me and my dad never were close cuz we could never talk with out fighting and i guess it will never change no matter how much i matured and how much i calmed down he wont listen to me, i just dont know what to do i wanna move out as fast as possible


----------



## seven11 (Jul 15, 2005)

mmm i just wanted to get that off my chest first. but to the better news now i was able to do 210lbs seated pully row (new record)


----------



## seven11 (Jul 15, 2005)

oh bout that 9 pounds i could have gained more but because of my work i couldnt eat enough i was just to damn bussy, those 12 hour shifts killed my diet


----------



## GFR (Jul 15, 2005)

What type of work do you do?? Do you have a fridge at work.....I always take cottage cheese, some apples and bananas and hard boiled eggs.


----------



## seven11 (Jul 15, 2005)

im a security guard and they send me were they need me so mostly im just sitting in my car


----------



## seven11 (Jul 15, 2005)

i cant wait till next year to take the damn firefighter exams, shit ill make those fuckers cry they have to hire me


----------



## seven11 (Jul 15, 2005)

im so fuckin depressed.... ah some girls called me to hang out with them but maybe i should just stay home tonight. dont feel like doing anything


----------



## GFR (Jul 15, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> im so fuckin depressed.... ah some girls called me to hang out with them but maybe i should just stay home tonight. dont feel like doing anything


Remember you are a hound dog....and what is a hound dog going to do????

A hound dog is going to get that pussy.


----------



## seven11 (Jul 15, 2005)

hooah


----------



## seven11 (Jul 17, 2005)

seven is back baby!!!!!!! im out of my depression weeeeeee


----------



## GFR (Jul 17, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> seven is back baby!!!!!!! im out of my depression weeeeeee


Did the hound dog get that pussy??


----------



## seven11 (Jul 17, 2005)

next time


----------



## GFR (Jul 17, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> next time


Try and try again....even the hound dog misses his prey.


----------



## seven11 (Jul 17, 2005)

its because i wasnt into those girls


----------



## GFR (Jul 17, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> its because i wasnt into those girls


Why


----------



## seven11 (Jul 17, 2005)

because i just came out of a relationship, and just hang out with them for company u know not pussy


----------



## GFR (Jul 17, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> because i just came out of a relationship, and just hang out with them for company u know not pussy


How long did you date her and how long ago did you 2 break up?


----------



## seven11 (Jul 17, 2005)

6 months and 1 month


----------



## seven11 (Jul 17, 2005)

i know i know im a pussy but every one is different


----------



## GFR (Jul 17, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> i know i know im a pussy but every one is different


One month is a short time.....give it another 2 months and then go get that pussy.


----------



## seven11 (Jul 17, 2005)

heheh ur the boss


----------



## seven11 (Jul 18, 2005)

ok, next week i will start cutting slowly. i really enjoyed this bulk, heheh but now i gotta get back in shape i got some sesathin and bcaa. i wanted to post some pics but im a big fatty now so when i cut down a lil ill post pics


----------



## seven11 (Jul 18, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> One month is a short time.....give it another 2 months and then go get that pussy.





by the way nice sig hahaha, gay america?


----------



## GFR (Jul 18, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> by the way nice sig hahaha, gay america?


Its a skit they did on the chapell show on comedy central.......the funnest show I have ever seen...


----------



## seven11 (Jul 18, 2005)

yup i know


----------



## seven11 (Jul 18, 2005)

i reached my goal im 220lbs finally.... now im cutting down. so next years goal is 230


----------



## GFR (Jul 18, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> i reached my goal im 220lbs finally.... now im cutting down. so next years goal is 230


Just follow new_in_the_games diet and supplement use and you to can put on 50 pounds this year.


----------



## seven11 (Jul 19, 2005)

hahahah oh hell yea man, i cant wait to spent 300$ on supps


----------



## seven11 (Jul 19, 2005)

hehe i looked at some of the other journals, and im the only one that only talks bout everyday life in here


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

This is simply the best journal on the site..  
How many dam workout can you write down anyway..


----------



## seven11 (Jul 19, 2005)

im hungry, now im gonna go eat like a man


----------



## seven11 (Jul 19, 2005)

^^^^ thats for todays diet


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

Thats all the diet info most of these kids need....just eat like a man.


----------



## seven11 (Jul 19, 2005)

now i started transitioning from a very unclean bulk into a clean cut


----------



## seven11 (Jul 19, 2005)

by the way forman, where do u get your fishoil and multi at?


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> by the way forman, where do u get your fishoil and multi at?


Multi...Rainbow Light...complete nutritional system  
Fish oil.....don't know...I just got some cheep crap


----------



## seven11 (Jul 19, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Multi...Rainbow Light...complete nutritional system
> Fish oil.....don't know...I just got some cheep crap




well im looking to order some from vitamins.com its very cheap


----------



## seven11 (Jul 21, 2005)

damn im almost out of food, gotta do some shopping


----------



## seven11 (Jul 26, 2005)

havent written anything in a while... im finally starting my cut, im cuttin down to 200lbs this is day 1


----------



## seven11 (Jul 26, 2005)

damn it im wating for the damn delivery guy to bring me my sesathing and bcaa
he was here yesterday but missed me, and he left a note but didnt say when he'll be back


----------



## seven11 (Jul 26, 2005)

oh god bcaa is the nasty shit i tasted, the instant that stuff touched my toung my eyes got teary hehe, i just wash it down with water and it goes away fast


----------



## GFR (Jul 26, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> havent written anything in a while... im finally starting my cut, im cuttin down to 200lbs this is day 1


What is your weight now and what type of diet are you on.....cal per day ect.


----------



## seven11 (Jul 26, 2005)

215 i've been cuttin for 3 days so the 5 pounds must have been water weight
my cals are 2400-2600 i aim for the bigger one with 40% pro 40% carbs and 20 fat
plus im starting morning cardios on an empty stomach supplamenting with 10g bcaas


----------



## seven11 (Jul 27, 2005)

im done with my first cardio on empty stomach session, wasnt that bad. i did 20 min on the treadmill with 7incline and 4.2 speed my sheens hurt like hell but wasnt that bad


----------



## seven11 (Jul 31, 2005)

new update..... today i went to a jui jitsu class and i liked it i might consider traning that but only problems is its 80 a month grrrr and im kinda poor. plus i like doing cardio on an empty stomach, because i dont get any neusea. ehh im going tp take a break from lifting this week because i havent done that in 8 months so i need to chill a little bit. the only thing ill be doing is low intesity cardio in the mornings that all, im taking a break becausei fell kinda burned out so i need to chill. my diet is going great first week done and i cheat only twice heheh thats because i went to eat some junk with my best friend. but ill eventually am going to get used to the dieting and hopefully wont cheat more then once every week.


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> new update..... today i went to a jui jitsu class and i liked it i might consider traning that but only problems is its 80 a month grrrr and im kinda poor. plus i like doing cardio on an empty stomach, because i dont get any neusea. ehh im going tp take a break from lifting this week because i havent done that in 8 months so i need to chill a little bit. the only thing ill be doing is low intesity cardio in the mornings that all, im taking a break becausei fell kinda burned out so i need to chill. my diet is going great first week done and i cheat only twice heheh thats because i went to eat some junk with my best friend. but ill eventually am going to get used to the dieting and hopefully wont cheat more then once every week.


Skip the jitsu or karati sh1t.......boxing or grappeling ( judo...ect) is all a good fighter needs.
You can find a boxing gym for $20-30 a week, great workout and you will be able to fight for real.....not just some dumb katta


----------



## seven11 (Jul 31, 2005)

well i did boxing for couple of months... but there was no body to spar with and then i got bored


----------



## GFR (Jul 31, 2005)

seven11 said:
			
		

> well i did boxing for couple of months... but there was no body to spar with and then i got bored


That happened to me in my first gym. I was 35 and everybody else was 18-25, so the trainers ignored this old man  
But then I read the Charles Atlas workout, and after only 2 months I went 
back and beat up the entire gym. 



Just look for another gym.......some are great.


----------



## seven11 (Aug 1, 2005)

ok ill do that.. boxing would be great for cardio


----------



## seven11 (Aug 5, 2005)

hoooah im so happy i finally fixed my car and the damn check engine light isnt burning anymore.... um my cardio is going great and diet too *cough* but im getting better at it.... yea im considering joining the coast guard


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

I know this is off topic but how are the workouts and diet going?


----------



## seven11 (Aug 25, 2005)

they are going great.... but my cravings are kicking my ass, i havent eaten any junk in a week. right now im 208lbs witch is great for me, just nee to loose some more flab


----------



## GFR (Dec 11, 2005)

where are you????????????????????????????????


----------



## seven11 (Dec 11, 2005)

im in your heart


----------



## GFR (Dec 11, 2005)

true story


----------



## seven11 (Dec 11, 2005)

hey whats up man havent been talking to you in a while. i've just been very bussy with everything now, plus i didnt have any internet for a while but im kinda back now


----------

